#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chanthaburi - Khao Krathing Waterfall

## dirtydog

This place is in Khao Khitchakut, just outside of Chanthaburi, it is the Khao Krathing Waterfall, and yes it does have a waterfall all though most of it is just rapids with a very steep slope.

Yes yet again it is 200baht for farangs to go in and another 30 baht for your car, don't you just love the government ripoffs? Na I doubt it.

You can also rent bungalows or pitch a tent here aswell.

10 Good points about this place;

1; The water is clean.
2; erect female nipples.
3; It has 13 _waterfalls_
4; It is quite cool there.
5; females nipples.
6; erect female nipples.
7; Did I mention females nipples?
8; fok I give up.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog



----------


## dirtydog

I forgot to post the proof of the double priceing, well here it is  :Sad: 





The nature trail is 2kms long up rocky slippery mountain, so we only went as far as the 4th waterfall, the real proper waterfall is still quite a bit further up.





By this time I was starving, for some unknown reason everybody had Pad Kappow Moo, 4 dishes of that, 2 cokes and one water came to 130baht.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Do you not get the non-alien price if you flash your tax card?

They didn'teven check my card going into Kao Yai they just let me in. I had it already. They took one look at the missus and let us pay and be on our way.

----------


## dirtydog

I suppose you would, but I really can't be bothered foking around with these people, ie talking to or interacting with them in anyway at all.

The funny thing was they had a book you had to sign with your name and what country you came from, so I signed in as Donald Duck from America, so folks if you goto one of these national parks that want you to sign in please try to stick to a Disney theme  :Smile:  I wonder if anyone puts all that stuff into a database, it could be quite funny in years to come when they realise that all the stars from Disney have visited their national parks  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Did ya notice Minnie Mouse, eight lines above yours.  She moved to England for some reason. :Smile:

----------


## Crackajack

Bugger I can't find the erect nipples...! Nice pics though.

----------


## billzant

Has anyone been camping here?

Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best

Bill Z

----------


## Mr Earl

I didn't see any erect female nipples. :Sad: 
 throbbing penises notwithstanding.

----------


## Mr Pot

> The funny thing was they had a book you had to sign with your name and what country you came from, so I signed in as Donald Duck from America, so folks if you goto one of these national parks that want you to sign in please try to stick to a Disney theme I wonder if anyone puts all that stuff into a database, it could be quite funny in years to come when they realise that all the stars from Disney have visited their national parks


Thats a classic; when me and my buddy did our four month tour of SE Asia we noticed how popular US wrestling is.  Every where we visited had a Hulk Hogan or Ultimate Warrior come to visit in there books

----------

